

Ask HN: What is the best Twitter feed for HN? - acconrad

I tried searching for past ASK HN but to no success: there are 50bajillion Twitter accounts for Hacker News syndication and none of them seem to accurately mimic the RSS feed for HN - which is incredibly annoying. Which one do you use? I feel like I'm missing out on a ton of stories I used to get through Google Reader, but I'd rather use Twitter.
======
duck
@newsyc20 (20 can be 50, 100 as well) - which shows items that have at least
20 points.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1528652>

